
Jacob E. Goldman, Founder of Xerox Lab, Dies at 90 - ukdm
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/12/22/business/jacob-e-goldman-founder-of-xerox-lab-dies-at-90.html?_r=1&pagewanted=all
======
DaniFong
It's really interesting to read this. I had no idea it was John Bardeen who
was instrumental in setting this up. Who knows how the world would have
changed with Zerox pulled the trigger on commercializing PCs.

------
Slimy
This is bigger news than anyone else's death in quite a while, at least in my
mind.

